# Entering MX - Doc Copies Needed



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

I know I should have with me copies of many documents, in preparation for my border crossing (driving in at Nogales), and the later dealing with immigration once I get to my ultimate destination (Guadalajara). I have good facilities now to copy and print, so I want to take advantage of that and be properly prepared.

Below is what I have as of now:

1) Passport Info Page - 5 copies
2) Pre-approved TIP - 3 copies
3) USA Vehicle Registration - 4 copies
4) USA Vehicle Title - 3 copies
5) USA Driver's License - 3 copies
6) USA Car Insurance - 2 copies
7) Mexico Car Insurance - still completing process of buying, will have 3 copies

Do I have enough copies? Am I missing having copies of anything that may be needed?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I always make color copies of passport and vehicle title ( pink slip in California )
Use the Mariposa Truck Crossing at Nogales, do not drive through town, big time saver.....
I always have copies of the Mexican Auto insurance in English and Spanish, most online companies will have your policy in both languages to copy...
You may have to show the original registration at KM21 south of Nogales when you get the FMM and TIP validated...
I would have a copy and original birth certificate.....
Are you entering as a tourist or have you started the Temporary Resident process ?


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

chicois8 said:


> Use the Mariposa Truck Crossing at Nogales, do not drive through town, big time saver.....
> 
> I would have a copy and original birth certificate.....
> 
> Are you entering as a tourist or have you started the Temporary Resident process ?


I might need to drive through town to hit an Allpoint ATM. I only have a couple hundred pesos paper currency, obviously I need more, essentially immediately after entering MX.

I'm surprised to hear mention of a birth certificate (I have it, so no problem) ... but a valid passport does not do it???

I have been pre-approved for RT by a MX embassy here in the USA. Sticker in my passport attests to that. I am told I will get a 30 day entry "permit" (not as a tourist - different I have been advised, due to the pre-approval). Within the 30 days I need to get to an immigration office in MX, to begin further steps.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Ah, Capitol One ATM card? I have one but never found an Allpoint ATM. You could exchange money in Nogales AZ .. The one toll booth on your way to KM21 is less than 40 pesos if I remember right...Most toll booths in Sonora have been taken over by protestors so they just flag you through, they have a can so I tip them maybe 20 pesos...
I carry my birth certificate in case my passport is stolen or lost while in Mexico.
I drive to Najovoa on day 1. Mazatlan day 2. then Guadalajara day 3 ...as you approach Mazatlan there is a new bypass that saves an hour, then just before Tepic there is a brand new by pass around the city which saves at least 45 min......... Hope this helps.........Have a safe trip.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Once you’re in Mexico, you won’t have to worry about things like that. Any office that handles a procedure where people need to bring copies of their documents will have a thick cluster of shops and stands around its entrance, where you can get copies, photographs, form-filling services, etc. — everything you might need at the last minute.


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

UrbanMan said:


> I might need to drive through town to hit an Allpoint ATM. I only have a couple hundred pesos paper currency, obviously I need more, essentially immediately after entering MX.
> 
> I'm surprised to hear mention of a birth certificate (I have it, so no problem) ... but a valid passport does not do it???
> 
> I have been pre-approved for RT by a MX embassy here in the USA. Sticker in my passport attests to that. I am told I will get a 30 day entry "permit" (not as a tourist - different I have been advised, due to the pre-approval). Within the 30 days I need to get to an immigration office in MX, to begin further steps.


I always enter downtown as I find it faster southbound. (_Deconcini POE_) A valid passport has always been sufficient. If you have US$ cash there are several exchanges along the right/west side of Grand Ave. past Shell station just prior to border entry that give the best exchange rates I have found on either side of the immediate border.

I am not aware of a southbound toll booth before KM21. Also, not aware of any toll booths in Sonora that aren't functional & collecting dinero. Load up on pesos before you proceed south; AVOID paying la cuota in $US as the exchange rate is predatory!

I suggestan early start as sunlight is shortening each day and less traffic. South out of Ciudad Obregon to Navojoa-Los Mochis is a full day drive and I do not recommend after dark.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

maesonna said:


> Once you’re in Mexico, you won’t have to worry about things like that. Any office that handles a procedure where people need to bring copies of their documents will have a thick cluster of shops and stands around its entrance, where you can get copies, photographs, form-filling services, etc. — everything you might need at the last minute.


Yes, and those places charge way more for copies than the OP can get them for NOB because they know you're in need of them right then and there. Plus it just adds to the time it takes to accomplish what you're trying to do. Why line up at the Banjercito window, wait to be told what and how many copies you need, walk over to the copy booth, wait in line there, then walk back over to the Banjercito line-up? 

OP is smart to have his copies ahead of time. If it turns out he needs one more copy of something, then he can make use of those services.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

surabi said:


> Yes, and those places charge way more for copies than the OP can get them for NOB because they know you're in need of them right then and there. Plus it just adds to the time it takes to accomplish what you're trying to do. Why line up at the Banjercito window, wait to be told what and how many copies you need, walk over to the copy booth, wait in line there, then walk back over to the Banjercito line-up?
> 
> OP is smart to have his copies ahead of time. If it turns out he needs one more copy of something, then he can make use of those services.


Are the copy shops near the border more expensive than those in the middle of the country? Places that will make copies seem ubiquitous in Mexico and generally charge 1 peso for a copy, about 5 cents in US dollars. Sure this is more than a place in the US where you can get copies for 2 cents or at least you used to be able to. But it is still cheap enough that it is no big deal when you need a copy. In fact, I don't even own a printer. On the rare occasions when I need to print something, I just put it on a USB stick and take to a shop a block from my house. It is cheaper than buying a printer and keeping it in cartridges that dry out from lack of use.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

The copy shop at KM21 south of Nogales charges 25 cents a copy......
that would be 31 cents Canadian.......


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> The copy shop at KM21 south of Nogales charges 25 cents a copy......
> that would be 31 cents Canadian.......


Sounds like they are taking advantage of a captive audience.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

UrbanMan said:


> I might need to drive through town to hit an Allpoint ATM. I only have a couple hundred pesos paper currency, obviously I need more, essentially immediately after entering MX.
> 
> I'm surprised to hear mention of a birth certificate (I have it, so no problem) ... but a valid passport does not do it???
> 
> I have been pre-approved for RT by a MX embassy here in the USA. Sticker in my passport attests to that. I am told I will get a 30 day entry "permit" (not as a tourist - different I have been advised, due to the pre-approval). Within the 30 days I need to get to an immigration office in MX, to begin further steps.


We just re-did our wills here in Mexico and needed a certified copy of our marriage license. I also needed one to enrol in the ISSSTE socailized medicine plan. 

I have needed a birth certificate a couple of times in Mexico at federal government offices. IMSS needed an officially translated to Spanish copy to give me a "Numero de Seguro Social". They kept the original and I only have a few copies of the translation.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes Tundra, am I'm a big spender, I had 2 copies of the FMM done...


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

surabi said:


> Copies ... Plus it just adds to the time it takes to accomplish what you're trying to do.


Exactly! Who cares about spending 30 cents on a copy? Very small, it does not matter. It's that it might take 15 or 30 minutes to get done. 



chicois8 said:


> You could exchange money in Nogales AZ .. The one toll booth on your way to KM21 is less than 40 pesos if I remember right...Most toll booths in Sonora have been taken over by protestors so they just flag you through, they have a can so I tip them maybe 20 pesos...
> I carry my birth certificate in case my passport is stolen or lost while in Mexico.
> I drive to Najovoa on day 1. Mazatlan day 2. then Guadalajara day 3 ...as you approach Mazatlan there is a new bypass that saves an hour, then just before Tepic there is a brand new by pass around the city which saves at least 45 min......... Hope this helps.........Have a safe trip.


It does help, especially the info about exchanging money in Nogales AZ. I'll be making my entry on a Sunday morning - will they be open?

I searched for Najovoa, it does not exist according to google - spelling error maybe? Not important though, my first night in MX is in Hermosillo, have a reservation at a hotel that has plenty of very good reviews. The rest of the journey is well-planned and set. I have four nights in MX before getting to Guadalajara (including Hermosillo), I am not in a gigantic rush, I prefer to drive 7 hours or less in day in general. A couple of the days are much under 7 hours, I want to be able to check out the towns I am staying in, in daylight. Also, re driving in Mexico, I am heeding the advice of - don't expect all to go smoothly. Highways can be slow for reasons that would never occur NOB.



LMtortugas said:


> If you have US$ cash there are several exchanges along the right/west side of Grand Ave. past Shell station just prior to border entry that give the best exchange rates I have found on either side of the immediate border.


Excellent, thank you very much. Hopefully they will be open Sunday morning.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes my mistake, Navojoa.......
There is on at KM21 to exchange USD.......
Hermosillo?


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

chicois8 said:


> Yes my mistake, Navojoa.......
> There is on at KM21 to exchange USD.......
> Hermosillo?


What is the question about Hermosillo?

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Gre...d5395e9887ff9!2m2!1d-110.9559192!2d29.0729673


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Having driven through Hermosillo at least 50 times I never found anything interesting, there are no ruins, it is not a colonial town or have much history...just a big town in the middle of the Sonoran desert.

Like I said before, I have driven every combination of routes and night stops and I have found driving from Nogales to Navojoa ( 7h20min.) Navojoa to Mazatlan (6hours) and Maz. to Guadalajara (5 1/2 Hours ) is the best for me. And that is my opinion...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That pre-approved Importada Temporal (TIP) should not be used. Cancel it. Get one to match your pre-approved consular “canje“ that is in your passport. They must match. Once you go into “tramite“ with INM in Mexico, to get your actual visa, you will need to visit Aduana; then again when the actual visa is issued...maybe a couple of months later, to make formal request for an extension of your car permit to match the expiry date on your new visa. It is not fun....it is necessary.
The TIP by mail is for tourists......not for you, as you are in process to become a legal resident.
I think we have discussed this before, but you seem to want to ignore it. It may bite you later......


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Yes my mistake, Navojoa.......
> There is on at KM21 to exchange USD.......
> Hermosillo?


You see, chico, spelling correctly can be important, at times!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoetnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be at the rghit pclae. The rset can be a toatl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

surabi said:


> Yes, and those places charge way more for copies than the OP can get them for NOB because they know you're in need of them right then and there.


OP is smart to have his copies ahead of time, but I submit that once he’s IN Mexico, things will be different. 
More than once it’s happened that they won’t tell me what I need until I’m there at the respective office, and then it’s very convenient to have all the services nearby. Also they’re not more expensive than anywhere else – maybe because in my case I’m in the middle of Mexico, far from any border.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoetnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be at the rghit pclae. The rset can be a toatl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe.


Methinks that chicois8 is a wee bit sensitive about his spelling errors on the forum because he didn't do well on spelling quizzes in elementary school!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> Methinks that chicois8 is a wee bit sensitive about his spelling errors on the forum because he didn't do well on spelling quizzes in elementary school!


I did not write the paragraph I sent you, it was from Cambridge University. I actually did pretty well in school but I do thank God for spell check on my Apple....


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

RVGRINGO said:


> The TIP by mail is for tourists......not for you, as you are in process to become a legal resident.
> I think we have discussed this before, but you seem to want to ignore it. It may bite you later......


We have discussed previously. And I do appreciate you looking out for me.

It's not that I WANT to ignore it. To repeat the past, let me say in summary I have checked this out, and believe it will work. 100% sure? No, but highly sure. As sure as I am about anything that is going to happen in the next 60 days.

Importantly during the application to Banco, they provided three options for entry: You are Mexican, you are Tourist, you are Other. If it was just for tourists, they would not have three options. There would not be an Other choice. Banco knows (I hope) what happens at the border, I have confidence they wouldn't offer this in advance, with these three choices, if when you enter Mexico, the whole thing instantly becomes invalid because of the immigration bureaucracy dance that occurs.


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

chicois8 said:


> Having driven through Hermosillo at least 50 times I never found anything interesting, there are no ruins, it is not a colonial town or have much history...just a big town in the middle of the Sonoran desert.
> 
> Like I said before, I have driven every combination of routes and night stops and I have found driving from Nogales to Navojoa ( 7h20min.) Navojoa to Mazatlan (6hours) and Maz. to Guadalajara (5 1/2 Hours ) is the best for me. And that is my opinion...


I would agree. Nothing wrong with the city but one can only view the Ford assembly plant & prison so many times. Further, if one departs Nogales semi early you will arrive in Hermosillo before lunch. I 2nd Navojoa! neat community.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

*vv*



chicois8 said:


> Hermosillo at least 50 times


For me, it will be time number 1 one! Maybe the only time ever.




LMtortugas said:


> I would agree. Nothing wrong with the city but one can only view the Ford assembly plant & prison so many times.I 2nd Navojoa! neat community.


Appreciate the reply. I've read nothing about Navojoa to make it jump out at me. Don't tell me there is a neat neighborhood to have a cold one, because that just screams there is really nothing to do. Tripadvisor lists only 5 things to do, with a grand total of 8 reviews for the 5 things. By comparison, Hermosillo seems to have more - nothing earth shattering, but more. 

Either city, the temperature forecast is for much heat late afternoon, meaning it ultimately will be all about parking in hopefully the shade, and hanging in my room, or the hotel pool (with a cold something). It's rather chilly up here currently, Autumn has arrived, so I expect Mexico Desert on Day 1 is gonna hit me a bit hard.

Serious note - does the prison or Ford plant have tours? They actually sound more interesting than yet another old church.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

LMtortugas said:


> Further, if one departs Nogales semi early you will arrive in Hermosillo before lunch.


A word here about this, if you do need to get the TIP at the border to match as RVGRINGO said don't count on leaving semi early. I arrived at the border in Matamoros about 7:00 AM, there are several windows, one for your TIP, one for FMM, one for insurance, etc. There were already people waiting ahead of me. I was told that the TIP window opens at 8:00 "more or less" and it was more, more like 8:40. 

They love bouncing you back and forth between the windows like a ping pong ball. One agent goes out to your vehicle to verify the VIN number then it's back to the window, verify your insurance, pay for copies if you don't have them, show your passport, etc.

Still, I was out by nine thirty and made it to Alamo before dark so don't stress the time.

Remember, this is Mexico and you will be the only one in a hurry. The only time Mexicans get in a hurry is when they drive, or in an emergency.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> I did not write the paragraph I sent you, it was from Cambridge University. I actually did pretty well in school but I do thank God for spell check on my Apple....


I know it was from Cambridge University - that doesn't make me dislike reading mispelled messages less! I hate spell check because it's always "correcting" words I've typed and turning them into something else!


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> I know it was from Cambridge University - that doesn't make me dislike reading mispelled messages less! I hate spell check because it's always "correcting" words I've typed and turning them into something else!


Nor does spell check know the difference between there, their and they're, for instance. So if the writer doesn't either, it can still be wrong.

And text messages sent from people who use predictive text tend to be incoherent.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

There is some misinformation in this thread. I live near HMO and visit the city at least once a week. Driving from Nogales there is a till booth not far from the actual border. About 4 miles. Not new. It has been there for at least 20 years! There is a check point with the darn green/red lights just after that toll booth. Once you clear it is easy to park on the side of the road and walk back to that point. Inside is an ATM. Although ti does change from month to month the toll booths do not accept US cash. Unless you cross very early Navajoa might be too far. The toll road is under a lot of construction. From Nogales to Santa Ana it is only 2 lanes in total. They are building a super concrete highway! Hard to drive over 60 KMH. I have not been past HMO this year but it is also under construction and in terrible shape. Forget about night driving. You will find the aduaneros at Nogales very accommodating. Multiple copies are not needed. In almost 30 years I have never been asked for a Birth Certificate. You will need to leave a bond deposit for your car. They take credit cards for the car permit and your 30 day FMM. Have fun!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Bobby writes, "Unless you cross very early Navajoa might be too far." 

Crossing day is the only day I am ready to cross at 6AM, I am through with FMM & TIP and heading South by 7AM...I obey speed limits and drive to Navojoa. It is 600KM or 360 miles, takes 6 hours with tolls of $279, I am in the pool at the El Rancho Motel at 1PM. Suerte


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

chicois8 said:


> Bobby writes, "Unless you cross very early Navajoa might be too far."
> 
> Crossing day is the only day I am ready to cross at 6AM, I am through with FMM & TIP and heading South by 7AM...I obey speed limits and drive to Navojoa. It is 600KM or 360 miles, takes 6 hours with tolls of $279, I am in the pool at the El Rancho Motel at 1PM. Suerte


Last time I made that trip I also crossed early, but there was highway construction for miles and miles- bumper to bumper 10K/hr on bumpy rocky dirt. By the time we were getting close to San Carlos, it was starting to get dark, so decided to spend the night there.
When traveling, I always assume s**t might happen that I don't anticipate, when it doesn't, it's bonus!


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

UrbanMan said:


> Exactly! Also, re driving in Mexico, I am heeding the advice of - don't expect all to go smoothly. Highways can be slow for reasons that would never occur NOB





Zorro2017 said:


> Remember, this is Mexico and you will be the only one in a hurry.





Surabi said:


> When traveling, I always assume s**t might happen that I don't anticipate, when it doesn't, it's bonus!





BobbyB said:


> They are building a super concrete highway! Hard to drive over 60 KMH. I have not been past HMO this year but it is also under construction and in terrible shape.*


Hermosillo, for valid reasons.


----------

